# 7 1/2 lbs, 24 inches - Honest!



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

--\O

Decided to give Willard a shot today for some catfish fillets to replace the ones we are having for supper tonight (Tube Dudes Catfish Ramaki). Little did I know that I would latch on to the biggest cat I've ever pulled out of Willard. This puppy was 24 inches long and weighed 7 ½ pounds.

Here is a picture of it next to the tape measure.









Here is a happy camper. *()* 









This is how it compares to normal, every day cats out of Willard. :shock:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW!! That's a big cat!! Well done!


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

Good job must have been fun !


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That should make a meal. Congrats on the big cat.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good grief, the head probably weighed 2 pounds alone!

That's meaty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Look at the shoulders on that cat, wow.


----------



## utduckhunter (Jul 24, 2008)

good job. that is a nice fish


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That is one fat cat.... WOW :shock:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice cat Bob! Was that lunker dragging your boat in circles?

I automatically assumed this fish was going to be a trout - and at 24 inches and 7.5 pounds I figured it was going to be a square trout :wink: .


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

That is disgusting! Great catch.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Good fish!!


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Schweet! Nice fish.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now thats a good looking cat there bob! Congrats on the catch. The only ones I have ever outta there are the baby ones next to it!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats a nice meathead!!! _(O)_


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DIPPER said:


> Thats a nice meathead!!! _(O)_


+1 congrats!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy ****!!! That catfish has forhead muscles as big as Berry Bond's!  

Nice fish!


----------

